# Ashland County Ohio Lawn and Garden Equip. Show July 9-11, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Ashland County Yesteryear Machinery Club
www.yesteryearmachinery.org
Presents:
The History of Lawn & Garden Equipment
In conjunction with the 13th Annual Show
July 9, 10, & 11, 2004
Exhibits / Swap Meet / Digging in the Dirt / Food / Camping 
You are encouraged to come view, exhibit, & swap your own antique/ vintage lawn and Garden equipment. Swap Meet of Equipment & Parts will be in the same Exhibit area! 

We will be hosting the 
Ohio Regional Meet
Of the
Vintage Garden Tractor Club of America
Doug Tallman VGTCOA Ohio Regional Director 
(419) 752-4082
[email protected]
All Garden Tractors & Lawn & Garden Equipment Welcome
No Judging-- Equipment does not need to look like new
Loading docks & Parking for pick-ups through semi trailers
Show held at the Ashland County- West Holmes Career Center
State Route 60, (6 miles south of Ashland, Ohio 1 Mile north of Route 30)

Special Invitation to the Gravely Tractor Collector Club of America. 
Exhibits, Swap Meet, & “Play in the Dirt”
Contact Randy Wilcox 
614-736-2620


----------

